# A few of my vegas photos



## Gig103 (Sep 10, 2007)

I saw chicagofan was posting some vegas photos, and I wanted to get in on the action :rofl:
I love taking photos there, and this time around my wife was patient enough with me that I was able to take the tripod and get a few good night shots too. Enjoy! :thumbup:


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Fantastic photos Gig! I brought my tripod along and had planned on getting some great night shots but unfortunately it was pretty windy the whole time we were there and I don't even having the tripod didn't help much for the night shots. I was really hoping to go to the top of the Eiffel Tower and get some shots as well but again due to the wind they had closed it down. Oh well maybe the next time I am there.

Thanks for sharing the photos!


----------



## BIMMERUSAM5 (May 20, 2007)

Nice pix. 

I like the night ones better. Althogh the first pic is not bad at all.:thumbup:


----------



## BIMMERUSAM5 (May 20, 2007)

.


----------



## BMW_GAL (Apr 7, 2009)

Very awesome!! Great shot of the water outside of the Bellagio The night/traffic shot is nice too :bow:


----------



## Gig103 (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the compliments! :bigpimp:

Chicagofan - I want to get to the top of the tower too! I was there in 05 and managed this shot with my Point&Shoot, before I got the photography bug:








(It looks good as a thumbnail, until you open it in high resolution and see all the blur. f/2.8, 1/8sec, before IS existed)

So now I want to see what I can do with an SLR. Pretty tight up there, so I'm not sure what they will think of a tripod - I'd ask first. I was thinking about one of those "Gorillapods" that fit in a pocket and can sort of grip the railing. I also have my 35mm f/2 that should help


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

I was pretty sure I read somewhere that they do not allow tripods at the top of the Eiffel Tower in Vegas so it would be a bit of a challenge getting a good night shot. One of those Gorillapods would be a good idea though. I was really bummed I didn't get to go up the Eiffel Tower as I was one of my main goals while there.

That is a pretty decent night show with a P&S back in '05.


----------

